# Vitória - brazil (the best city)



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Edson_Lima










Edson_Lima











Edson_Lima












Edson_Lima












Edson_Lima












Edson_Lima












Edson_Lima


8. Catedral de Vitória, no Centro da Cidade









Edson_Lima











Joas












Joas











Hugovl












BrunoVix












Paulo Silva Fotografia










Ratão Diniz












bruno












Júnior (Antônio Costa) @ Flickr









Foto Aérea












Foto Aérea












Fabinho Valadares












wikipedia











Fábio Nogueira












Thayla Klehein












Bernardo Gomes Marques












eriksailor










Daniel Sardi


25. Praia do Canto









Vitor_RMGV


26. Penedo









R. Mathias


27. Jardim da Penha









Edson Reis


28. Ilha do Boi









vitorcm


29. Palácio Anchieta









Fabio Machado


30. Terceira Ponte









Mariana Sodré Teixeira


31. Praia do Canto









Ivens Riboldi


32. Casas da Mata da Praia









Bruno Perim


33. Calçadão da Praia de camburi









carolmond


34. Foto tirada da Praia do Canto









ffonseca


35. Foto aérea da Enseada do Suá









Christian Blex


36. Praia de Camburi









Mauro Laruccia


37. Praia do Canto e as ilhas.









brasilfilho


38. Parque Pedra da Cebola









regpaixao


39. Reta da Penha ( Av. Nossa Senhora da Penha)









SSodre


40. Baía de Vitória









Daniel Sardi


41. Centro de Vitória









chicow


42. Praia do Canto









Luiz Fernando Rohor


43. Orla de Camburi









Tiago Lopes


44. Mestre Álvaro (Serra)









celiolopes


45. Foto tirada da Ilha do Frade









biolucas01


46. Iate Clube









thiago.soares


47. Mirante









Marcio Almeida


48. Praia do Canto









Edson_Lima


49. orla de Camburi









Letícia Ávila


50. Com destaque o Hotel Radisson









Edson_Lima


51. Nova Ponte da Passagem









(?)ugo


52. Pedra dos Dois Olhos









thiago.soares


53. Praia de Camburi









shaunalex


54. 









Edson_Lima


55. Viaduto no Centro









Fernando Madeira


56. Uma parte da Enseada do Suá









Alexleto


57. curva da Jurema, Shopping Vitória, Terceira Ponte e Vila Velha bem ao fundo.









Daniel Scherer


58. Edifícios na Reta da Penha









chicow


59. Edifício na Enseada do Suá









chicow


60. Vista do Hotel Ilha do Boi









chicow


61. Condomínio na Mata da Praia









chicow


62. Enseada do Suá









tlucyt












tlucyt











gasperazzo






















aion3 @ Flickr










fe-lubra @ Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Holy!! Nice pics man. I haven't heard about this city lol!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm really fan of Vitoria... nice pics


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Woww, wonderful :cheers:


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing city. Congratulations for this thread.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Vitoria


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, beautiful city indeed. And what a setting!


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Gorgeous city!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing 

What's the population of Vitória?


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

frozen said:


> Fantastic pics, thanks for sharing
> 
> What's the population of Vitória?



Vitória (lit. Victory) is the capital of the state of Espírito Santo, Brazil. It is located on a small island within a bay where a few rivers meet the sea. It was founded in 1551. The city proper (area 93 km2 or 35.9 sq mi) has a population of 313,300 (2005)


----------



## leotavares (Jan 25, 2009)

Di-brazil said:


> Vitória (lit. Victory) is the capital of the state of Espírito Santo, Brazil. It is located on a small island within a bay where a few rivers meet the sea. It was founded in 1551. The city proper (area 93 km2 or 35.9 sq mi) has a population of 313,300 (2005)


But the population of the "Greater Vitória" is more than 1 million, isn't it?


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

leotavares said:


> But the population of the "Greater Vitória" is more than 1 million, isn't it?



yes , but vitoria only 315 !!


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Awesome! Particularly love these pics of the bridge.


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

Praia de Camburi:




























E essa aqui, centro de Vitoria com o Porto:








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh man, those beach shots..:drool:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Oh man, those beach shots..:drool:


Well that's a thing one cannot deny Brazil is a gigantic beach!:lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Well that's a thing one cannot deny Brazil is a gigantic beach!:lol:


How true it is! :lol: 

All I see out my window right now is rain, rain and more rain!


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

very nice city! kinda looks like san diego, CA


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

tijuano en el df said:


> very nice city! kinda looks like san diego, CA


Buddy I never thought in Vitória like that...But you know?...You're right


----------

